# What to do with thins?



## El Guapo (Nov 26, 2013)

When squaring up blanks, I often end up with really gorgeous thins of nice exotics and hardwoods. I end up throwing away some great looking wood that I just don't have a use for. Is there some application out there that is common enough to warrant saving thins for WB members? I'm not looking to cash in on this, I just hate wasting good wood.


----------



## BarbS (Nov 26, 2013)

Glue them to 1/4" poplar to use for boxes or any construction. If fancy exotics and burls, I wouldn't throw away anything! I even keep 1/4" wide cut offs to use for middle bands for pens, or angle-glue them in segments.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

I would suggest inlays on boxes or anything for that matter. Knife scales are also an option if they aren't under 1/4" although most guys want em 3/8 or 1/2 I know a few guys who do straight razors who would use them down to an 1/8" if they were cool enough. Just a few thoughts. hope that helps


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2013)

Splines, inlays laminate for tops or sides.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 26, 2013)

I save mine for Dane Fuller to cut out those bowtie inlays that I use on cracks.


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll definitely save them and make note if they are big enough for knife scales or straight razor scales. And Dave, I'll be sure to send you a bunch when I get enough to make it worth the shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree with what has been said - great for inlays, splines, laminating for box tops, small drawer fronts, even laminating for laminated turnings.

If you ever want to "throw out" a box of such "trash" thins, I could clean out the couch cushions and at least cover shipping. You know, to save them from the trash can or the burn pile.


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 26, 2013)

I would also be interested in some if you have left overs. I use them to scroll letters out of for family name sets.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2013)

@ChrisN makes segmented pens and uses thins. I sent him a sfrb full and he was happy. maybe save some for him too?


----------



## Woodman (Nov 26, 2013)

Here's what I do with thins. Laminate 1/8 - 3/16" thick walnut crotchwood onto 3/4" thick curly maple. These kitchen knives sold as fast as I made them but I got tired of all the cutting and gluing so I stopped making them. I used brown cloth as a joiner to fill the low points in the curly maple. I found that 1/8" walnut works better, gives as much beauty and you waste less. The glue is always Titebond III. The blades were cut by waterjet from old handsaws. Fantastic slicers in the kitchen, only .04-.05" thick. Now I just sell the 2x2 walnut blocks to gamecall makers and knifemakers.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/Walnu-MapleKitchenKnife4_zpsf40a1d20.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions, guys! I might try to do some laminated blanks, but I will certainly be sending some boxes out as I fill them up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 28, 2013)

Sign me up for a box!!!! Im wanting to try some segmented pens and such.... maybe trade a box for a finished item?


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 28, 2013)

Unfortunately I cleaned out the shop about a week ago and threw all of the thins away, which is what led me to inquiring on here. I'll let you all know when I build up some more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

